# Stuff and Things > The Pub >  Smartie's Bar & Grille

## smartmouthwoman

Come on in folks and take a load off.   Or get a load on... whichever you prefer.  This is a place to get away from politics, so leave it at the door and we'll all get along fine.  

   Fully stocked bar... your heart's desire.  Kitchen's always open, coffee's fresh & hot as is the bartender, so make yourself at home.  





  Carve your initials on a bar stool and come back often.   Did I mention free jukebox?   :Wink:

----------

Cedric (08-21-2015),Coolwalker (02-20-2015),DeadEye (02-19-2015),donttread (09-29-2020),fyrenza (02-18-2015),Kris P Bacon (01-17-2018),LongTermGuy (11-26-2016),OldSchool (03-03-2016),Polly (07-28-2018),Rudy2D (04-26-2015),Sheldonna (05-14-2015)

----------


## smartmouthwoman

Well, maybe just one...

----------

LongTermGuy (11-26-2016)

----------


## Karl

Gosh @smartmouthwoman do ya run TABS

IM "Good 4 It " I promise

----------


## Parabellum

Yeah!  Soup of the Day:  Whiskey!  Again!  As always...   :Wink: 

seagrams vo5, on the rocks.  mmm...  

So cold today,  when I went out to get the mail I had to turn around and go back inside.  It'll still be there tomorrow or Friday.

Bartender!  Keep 'er going!

----------

smartmouthwoman (02-19-2015)

----------


## JustPassinThru

Uh...wasn't that a bit suggestive a song, for a twelve-year-old boy to be performing?

...or is he really seventeen, with a case of Low-T?

Don't matter.  I'm the designated driver...the doc made that designation, not me.  I'll just go back in the party bus in the parking lot and be grumpy...

----------

Conservative Libertarian (02-18-2015),smartmouthwoman (02-19-2015)

----------


## smartmouthwoman

> Uh...wasn't that a bit suggestive a song, for a twelve-year-old boy to be performing?
> 
>  ...or is he really seventeen, with a case of Low-T?
> 
>  Don't matter.  I'm the designated driver...the doc made that designation, not me.  I'll just go back in the party bus in the parking lot and be grumpy...


 Best thing about cyber booze... you don't need a doctor's note.   :Wink: 

Cots are on the top floor if you get tired.

----------

fyrenza (02-18-2015)

----------


## Conservative Libertarian

> Uh...wasn't that a bit suggestive a song, for a twelve-year-old boy to be performing?
> 
> ...or is he really seventeen, with a case of Low-T?
> 
> Don't matter.  I'm the designated driver...the doc made that designation, not me.  I'll just go back in the party bus in the parking lot and be grumpy...


The doctor made me the designated driver too. However, I'm so grumpy, I refuse to drive the drunks around.

----------

smartmouthwoman (02-19-2015)

----------


## smartmouthwoman

> Gosh @smartmouthwoman do ya run TABS
> 
>  IM "Good 4 It " I promise


 Absolutely, your credit's good here... tab runners are what gives Guido his exercise.   :Wink:

----------

fyrenza (02-18-2015)

----------


## Daily Bread

I need a good Sassparella . If you got it on tap ... I'm there !
Birch beer will work too.

----------

smartmouthwoman (02-19-2015)

----------


## fyrenza

Well, I MUST say ~ this grog tastes Just Like HOMEMADE!

FAB thread, @smartmouthwoman!!!

I'm going to "report" it, and ask that it be made a Sticky.  :Wink:

----------

smartmouthwoman (02-19-2015)

----------


## Neo

> Is that brand pronounced BODY?
> 
> Jes axin'.


No...I believe it is pronounced bowed.  :English:

----------


## Dan40

> No...I believe it is pronounced bowed.


Use in a sentence.  Her legs was bowed!
 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Toefoot

Got stuck in the middle..22B. The office booked my ticket but did not assign me a seat. Whiskey please...

----------


## Dan40

Leaving in a little while for beer school.  Don't remember tonight's study plan but I'll fake it.

----------


## smartmouthwoman

Good morning, barflies.  Finally got a new phone and they were able to save everything EXCEPT my contacts.  Grrr

Glad to be back in operation.    :Smile: 

Toddy for TF.  Hope he's not still sitting in that middle seat.

----------


## smartmouthwoman

Happy Labor Day, y'all.  How bout all you slackers fix dinner for us laborers.  Burgers are fine... I'm not picky.

----------


## Neo

> Happy Labor Day, y'all.  How bout all you slackers fix dinner for us laborers.  Burgers are fine... I'm not picky.


Funnily enough we had burgers with salad for dinner, I enjoyed it.

----------


## smartmouthwoman

Did you at least save me a bite?

----------


## JustPassinThru

Well...

I'm on "vacation."

Don't know where it ends.

This is more fitting to a midnight post...but I never heard this before.

----------


## Neo

I will be taking them up on this deal....all next week.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Hey y'all!  Good to see you too.  Been working from home since March and hoping to drag it out til the end of summer.    Crazy days, huh?  
> 
> 1950:  there will be flying cars in 70 years!
> 
> 2020:  we're offended by racist syrup bottles!



Good to see you're making it through.

Crazy times, what?  No one could POSSIBLY have predicted this circus, six months ago...

----------


## smartmouthwoman

Greetings earthlings.  Just checking in.  Hope everyone is good.  Lost a special friend last week so feeling kinda numb.  No matter how much we  prepare ourselves, death always comes as a shock.   :Frown: 

Drinks are on the house today in honor of my friend John.

----------

BooBoo (09-27-2020),Brat (09-27-2020),Jen (09-27-2020),Madison (09-27-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Greetings earthlings.  Just checking in.  Hope everyone is good.  Lost a special friend last week so feeling kinda numb.  No matter how much we  prepare ourselves, death always comes as a shock.  
> 
> Drinks are on the house today in honor of my friend John.


Greetings to you, Smartie!
Sorry for your loss.
Thanks for the round.

----------

Brat (09-27-2020),Jen (09-27-2020),Madison (09-27-2020)

----------


## Dan40

> I like bars with that look. I frequent on occasion Beertown.
> 
> Beertown Public House


Walking Tree is strictly a brewery.  If you want food, look outside, there may be a food truck outside.  Usually at happy hour.  The brewery is in what once was a Navy warehouse.  Don't know what the Navy warehoused there.  We also have a brewery in the old city power plant.  The huge diesel engine (about 12ft high) now has about 20 taps down its side, and they have a full restaurant.

----------

smartmouthwoman (09-29-2020)

----------


## BooBoo

Attachment 52684

----------


## Dan40

> Attachment 52684


As kids we drank an uncountable number of Rolling Rock pony  bottles.  They probably no longer make ponies.

----------


## smartmouthwoman

Just wondering... is this forum avail as a desktop (mobile) version instead of Tapatalk?

----------


## smartmouthwoman

If so can someone post a link?

Free coffee for your help!!   :Smile:

----------

